
Library for Double-Double and Quad-Double Arithmetic (2007) [pdf] - ant6n
http://web.mit.edu/tabbott/Public/quaddouble-debian/qd-2.3.4-old/docs/qd.pdf
======
steaminghacker
Reminded me of some code i wrote some time ago. here it is,
[https://github.com/voidware/dp](https://github.com/voidware/dp)

------
sytelus
Surprising to know that so many functions are computed using Newton's method
such as Logarithm and inverse trignometry. Sure Newton's method converged
quadratically (each iteration doubles the number of usable digits),but I'd
thought there might have been more direct methods.

~~~
ant6n
True, eh. Especially if those functions are available for doubles already. One
could probably use the double-version as a first order approximation.

